# Calpe - Any info?



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

The tunnel is booked in May and our aim was to go to Calpe for about 6 weeks. In the meantime my wife has been reading the blogs on "pets". We have two dogs and after reading about processionary caterpillars and sand flies she has now lost all confidence about going. 
We have been to France, Holland, Germany and Belgium with the dogs without any problem, but not Spain.
We have scalibor collars for the boys but the blogs have frightened her to the point that she has done a complete 'u' turn. Especially as one of the dogs is now 14. We do know Calpe and are aware that there is a salt lake nearby the site. Has anyone out there, who has visited Camping Calpemar had any probelms with mosquitoes etc. Would be grateful for any feedback.
Naunty


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ref the caterpillars I think the peak time for them is earlier than May perhaps someone can confirm that.

We travelled to Portugal the very first time with no idea of heart worm etc hence my post in pets.

Whilst there someone told me about these things so I booked into the vets in Portugal. He did a blood test (to make sure they hadn't already got heart worm) he then gave them a tablet, and supplied the scalibor collar.

The second time we travelled there, the vet here gave us the two different droplets, instead of using the collar etc.

But I must admit I do know how your Wife feels, as I too worry so much over my dogs.

Edit would France be an option ? As the further North you are the less these things are a threat.

According to this the topic on caterpillars
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-74973-processionary-caterpillars-dangerous.html it is Oct to April that they are a threat. Although when we travelled before Xmas the nests were still all in the trees. The site we stayed on in Feb/March had sprayed all the trees on site.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't comment on the caterpillars. I have been to Spain many times but never come across mention of them other than on here recently.

If you do get to Spain I would say to you that there is very much two Spains. In Calpe and other Spanish Coastal towns you will see much evidence of ex-pats. Nothing wrong with that but go inland and explore and you will see the real Spain. Go into the Spanish village Tapas bars, often they just look like a garage forecourt shop and eat the Spanish way for a few euros.

stew


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

*caterpillars*

hi, we`ve owned a house in Moraira, next town along the coast north of Calpe for the last 22 years, never really had a problem with them, they tend to build their nests in pine trees in the garden and only seem to form a procession when leaving the nest, we`ve never taken our dogs out there though.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi, just spent 10 days at Camping Calpemar and if you have not stayed there before, then I thoroughly recommend the site. The town is great and much to see and do. The reception staff are multi lingual and a phone call/e-mail to them might ease your concerns. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Stay away from the pine trees and you will have no problems with the caterpillars. Lived there for 5 years and never saw any.

Waz


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*caterpillars*

hi when i used to work in spain we live in Denia and the caterpillars seem to breed in the pine trees .
there nest look like ball of cottenwool and when they fall they travel in a line and are quite dangerous to animals if they come into contact.
The site we live on in denia used to get the maintanance man to burn them with diesel.This was mainly in jan feb


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*caterpillars*

I would not worry about the caterpillars in Spain in May ,I know here
in the South East France they have usually gone,but up by Millau and the Tarn I have seen them late May ,the reason why because its a lot cooler up there and last year we had snow at the beginning of May at Rodez.

We live about 1hr from the spanish border so it is a lot warmer we always watch where we go walking in March April here after our incident with our dog.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

worst time for the processionaria is March/April.It is a major problem despite what anyone else says in Southern Europe and all of France.They have even found infestations in trees in Kew gardens recently .
But dont let it put you off going to Spain.Just look out for Pine trees (there are only a few varieties that are affected) with candy floss type nests, and dont go near them .They are dangerous to humans as well as dogs.On our land in Spain we have some of these trees and one of our dogs eat a caterpillar this year and lost part of her tongue.It should not be a problem to you if you are only visiting,just watch out.Re sand fly ( actually a type of mosquito),this is onlya problem mid summer late at night .If you are there then make sure you treat dogs with neck drops that cover this. ( I use Advantix from Bayer ) Easily obtainable in Europe but not UK.
If you want any more info please ask

cheers


----------

